# Thinking of buying a used shopsmith



## TS3660

I never liked them but they are everywhere on Craigs List and CHEAP. Might be nice to have one around just for the lathe (I don't have a lathe). I see them listed for $300 many times, and that includes some accessories. Even the hoizontal boring thing could come in handy. Or the disk sander. I'm not keen on the table saw but it might serve a purpose. I mean, it just seems like those things are everywhere for sale and I know they sell for over $3,000 new.


----------



## sawdustfactory

If you want a lathe, buy a lathe, not some transformer wannabe.


----------



## stevespens

sawdustfactory said:


> If you want a lathe, buy a lathe, not some transformer wannabe.


I'd have to agree. Shop Smith is great for a limited size shop. Otherwise I'm inclined to use single purpose tool. Usually get better results from a tool made for the specific job.


----------



## woodnthings

*Yup*

I've never owned one myself, but if people are selling them for pennies on the dollar that oughta tell you somethin. Generally, machines that do "everything" don't do anything very well.
However a variable speed drill, sander, lathe if only used for "hobby" projects may be OK.
I hate turnaround times, so I only have dedicated machines. ...Well almost. I do have a 13" jointer/planer Min Max but I've never used the planer except to test it. Dust collection turnaround is a PITA. JMO.  bill


----------



## Domer

I owned one or a short while. I hated it. I don't think you will like it.

Domer


----------



## Gene Howe

I've owned and used the same one for over 30 years. Solid, reliable machine.
Great as a drill press. Excellent disk sander. Adequate lathe. Horizontal or angled holes are a snap. I've worked with mine long enough to realize and compensate for the table saw's inadequacies. 
It's built a number of kitchens, several exterior doors and been involved in numerous house remodels and two homes built from scratch. 
Now, its just a hobbyist's machine. 
If you find one for $300 you'll probably get some accessories with it. Usually a band saw and lathe tools. You might even find one with the larger table for that price.


----------



## sailorman

I had one given to me, probably 30's or 40's vintage, when a friends father passed away. At the time, I found it quite useful, having no room for a real shop. It had quite a few accessories, but was missing one very important item; the instructions. It had a big disk sander and paper sanding disks; I had no idea how to attach them so used rubber cement. Next day, fired it up and, uh, guess you're also supposed to slow it down; a lot. That disk came unstuck and flew around the basement like a lethal frisbie. I hit the floor and escaped unscathed, but evidently didn't learn my lesson :no:. You need to slow it down when using the scroll saw too. good thing it was heavy or it would have vibrated itself across the floor.

I think it can be useful but some things, like the 'table saw' are downright dangerous.


----------



## schnitz

sailorman said:


> I think it can be useful but some things, like the 'table saw' are downright dangerous.



My FIL has had his since new in the late '70s- early '80s, and he's thinking of passing it along to me soon. I already told him it will NEVER again be used as a table saw because like you say, it's too freaking dangerous. I've been thinking that it will only see use as a lathe and "maybe" the bandsaw. Only time will tell, though...


----------



## Pauley

There is a reason why you see them listed on Craigslist all the time. Do yourself a favor, but a particular tool for a particular job.

Author: The Other Casualty Of War


----------



## rrich

sawdustfactory said:


> If you want a lathe, buy a lathe.





Gene Howe said:


> Adequate lathe.
> 
> Now, its just a hobbyist's machine.





Pauley said:


> There is a reason why you see them listed on Craigslist all the time.


Wow, a lot of sarcasm. 

My father had the Montgomery Ward wanna-be. (Not an impressive tool.)

Seriously, Bud. If it were me I would look for a lathe on CraigsList.

I also think that Gene's assessment that there are things that you CAN do with the Shop Smith but I would ask do you really want to do all of those things?


----------



## Gene Howe

rrich said:


> Wow, a lot of sarcasm.
> 
> My father had the Montgomery Ward wanna-be. (Not an impressive tool.)
> 
> Seriously, Bud. If it were me I would look for a lathe on CraigsList.
> 
> I also think that Gene's assessment that there are things that you CAN do with the Shop Smith but I would ask do you really want to do all of those things?


I agree. If you are just looking at the lathe function, there are better options.


----------



## TS3660

Thanks guys. I guess I'll look for a lathe


----------



## CPNMike

I wouldn't be surprised if you could find someone on CL to just give it to if you would haul it away. My BIL has one in the basement and I know he would welcome someone coming over to take it off his hands just so he doesn't have to carry it up the stairs.


----------



## Pauley

rrich said:


> Wow, a lot of sarcasm.
> 
> My father had the Montgomery Ward wanna-be. (Not an impressive tool.)
> 
> Seriously, Bud. If it were me I would look for a lathe on CraigsList.
> 
> I also think that Gene's assessment that there are things that you CAN do with the Shop Smith but I would ask do you really want to do all of those things?


Author: The Other Casualty Of War


----------



## Pirate

I've had a SM 10ER (Orig. v belt drive) model since around 1978.
At the time I just had a ts. 
For the $100, I paid for it, (with lathe accessories and scroll saw) I enjoyed using it as a dp, 12" disc sander, scroll saw, lathe, horizontal drilling, and a light weight thickness sander.
While not doing any function, as well as a dedicated machine, it gets me by, when I need a lathe or disc sander, or need to drill holes in long posts accurately. 
For these functions alone, I keep it under wraps in a corner of my shop.


----------



## realitybitesdoucheba

"TS3660
Senior Member



Join Date: Mar 2008
Location: Ft. Mill, SC
Posts: 1,317
My Photos
Thinking of buying a used shopsmith
I never liked them but they are everywhere on Craigs List and CHEAP. Might be nice to have one around just for the lathe (I don't have a lathe). I see them listed for $300 many times, and that includes some accessories. Even the hoizontal boring thing could come in handy. Or the disk sander. I'm not keen on the table saw but it might serve a purpose. I mean, it just seems like those things are everywhere for sale and I know they sell for over $3,000 new.
__________________
Bud

"Veggi"
"
wow dude you don't think about buying one of these cause u seen it around everywhere what kind of woodworking guy doesnt use a table saw or a drill press or a lathe or sander or some of the other great uses of a shop smith.... since you just want a lathe just buy a lathe dont buy a shop smith because everyone else has one that is being a douchbag who is just a part timer. so your telling me all the other attachments are just gonna collect dust in the corner because that is not what u wanted. what a douchbag. there are lathes out there for under 300 dollars if that is what u want leave the real man toys to the real men they have plenty of kiddy attractions out there.. for the wanna be wood workers have fun in the little kids section....


----------



## realitybitesdoucheba

if your bill would like to get rid of it i would love to have it if he wants to crate it up and ship it to korea i would pay for the shipping if he just wants to be rid of the item with all the accessories right. my dad had one for the 39+ years and i loved using it for everything guess you have to have a love for wood to love a shop smith.... but yes if he want to be rid of it ask if he wants to ship it off to someone who could use it overseas as i am stationed in south korea


----------



## realitybitesdoucheba

wow such hatred for a shop smith yes its cumbersome but show me another piece of equipment that has the same options and is as stable a base as a shopsmith


----------



## TS3660

I'm confused. Forst you hate a shopsmith, then you love it, then you hate it, but you'd buy one. I don't get it.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker

Hi!
Our approach to Shopsmith incorporates a bit of "reverse engineering". We already own virtually well over a hundred floor/bench mount machines in our mid-sized prototype shop.

We mention this for two reasoes: 1) we do need a wide variety of machines for what we do, and... 2) all commissions are required "yesterday", just the nature of our business.

Since we operate within these constraints, we can ill afford any machine to be down even one time.

Enter the shopsmith...8 or so backup machines all just minutes from working through the job! Nah, the SS table saw scares us also! But not having to buy 8 more spares (and deal with the space they take...our shop is not unlimited in space...If it weren't for the SS ability to transform into so many machines (mid-size), we'd have lost too many customers due to lack of on time quality delivery :yes:! 

So yes, the Shopsmith, with all its shortcomings is a tool we've come to respect and rely upon! It is all about needs and vantage point!

There *is* a place in woodworking for the Shopsmith :thumbsup:!

Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Gatordust

I have two of those wonderful machines. The only one that I know of that you can get all the parts for a 50 year old machine. You can do most of the maintenance yourself. 
Table saw? Well, the table is much too small for my taste, even though I have built 4 bookcases (full size), two smaller ones, toy chests, band saw boxes by the dozen, toy cars for poor children, picture frames, and I can't remember what all else. I mill all my lumber from a sawmill with the disk sander, and to all my own dadoes and rabbets on that dangerous table saw. I love the drill press and boring machine features. The lathe will accomodate 34" but starts too fast to suit me. If the wood is a bit out of balance, it does bounce across the floor. You may wish to take your concerns to the SS forum here: http://www.shopsmith.net/forums/forumdisplay.htm?f=7

First one was given to me about 5 years ago and 1 year later, bought the second one as the man had pancreatic cancer. I keep them busy and had one checked by a competent repairman who replaced all the bearings. 

If you just want the lathe, I would buy just a lathe as it is a much heavier carriage and will be more stable with offcenter/offweighted wood. Just MHO.


----------



## Bill White 2

I used a SS bandsaw for years with good results. It was on a powerstand and I had the jointer fixture that I could plop on the stand.
Both were well made and accurate, but just became too small for my needs.
Bill


----------



## ctwiggs1

A good friend of mine built his house, including all his cabinets (which are gorgeous) on a Shop Smith he bought 25 years ago. He also turns pens, bowls, tons of various PSI kits, etc. and sells them/gives them out all the time.

Having individual tools is definitely more handy since you can just jump from tool to tool, but I do think the Shop Smith has it's place. He essentially has a full wood shop in his shed.

Curtis


----------



## TimPa

i'll bet everyone reading here has thought of one. they are fascinating - wow 8 tools for one price. some of us took the dive, some didn't. i didn't, but still am intrigued by the idea.


----------



## shopsmithtom

*Wow, I'm glad I checked in here...*

Gees...Shopsmith always seems to generate a lot of discussion. Much of it from guys who have never owned or used one. That, by itself, always makes me laugh.

I own and use 5 Shopsmiths, and have restored a couple dozen more, so maybe I can add some info here. 

First, the much maligned table saw. Probably the weak point, but since I learned woodworking on one in the 1950's, I find it perfectly adequate to do anything from a total kitchen remodel to fine furniture. I know this because I have done both. A bit putzier in some ways, but so what? It's got 5-10 (depending on your accessories) extra tools attached to it as a bonus.

The lathe is fine for any turning you might want to do. infinitely variable speed is nice function. I've done bowls, spindles, Christmas ornaments, no problem.

Horizontal drill. Absolutely the best way to drill for many woodworking projects. If you can get a cheap used SS, it's worth it JUST for this function. 

Drill press. Great drill press. One that's designed for woodworking, not adapted to it. I don't know how many WW magazine articles I've read on making this or that jig for your drill press & thought, "my SS already does that."

Disk sander. Better than the stand alone ones you can buy because you can move the disk to the wood (think drill press quill function to visualize it) instead of moving the wood into the disk. Much more precise.

Lots of accessories, bandsaw that never needs tracking adjustment, solidly built jointer, great 6" belt sander, tons of smaller stuff.

Change over time, which the non owners seem to think is objectionable, averages about 30 seconds to a minute per use. I think (only my obviously skewed opinion, here) that's a small price to pay for the versatility and their amazing reliability. My oldest machine, the one my dad bought new & taught me stuff on, dates to 1951, and my newest machine is a 1986 model. With regular basic maintenance & lubing, they run forever.

Okay, I'll jump down from my soapbox, which I built with a Shopsmith by the way, & simply say that if you can buy a used machine for a few hundred bucks, It's the best bang for your woodworking buck and addition to your shop that you'll ever find. 

There. that's my story & I'm sticking to it.


----------



## TableMaker

I know this an old post but I see this question all the time. This might be helpful to others.

I am a wood worker. I own a Shopsmith. It does what its does. Just like any tool it is what you make of it. I have owned radial arm saws, table saws, table saws with sliding tables. I currently own Shopsmith Mark 5- 520 and I am in the process of upgrading it to a Mark 7. I also own Festo tools. I find the Shopsmith sturdy and reliable. The new Power Pro electronic power head really changes it, more power and torque. The reason I got rid of the table saws and radial arm saws was that I never used them as much as the Shopsmith. I like the higher table a lot. I have an out feed table on mine so the table top is not that small. Change overs have never been a problem. I don't make a living with it, I build furniture for family and friends. I feel like a wood machinist. I have a friend that made everything on a Craftsman table saw. I have a friend that makes a lot of stuff with Black and Decker tools. Mark of Excellence will make you built-ins at your house with a Dewalt circular saw and a straight edge. There is a lot of great equipment out there, Delta, Saw Stop, Jet, Grizzley, Shopsmith and many others. Life is short buy what you want and don't be afraid to try new stuff. 

If are looking at a used Shopsmith one thing to remember, the newer the better. Bigger table, expandable tables and a better fence. You can upgrade all of the Mark 5 models.

Now there are about 8 different Shopsmith models out there. I have never owned an 10E or 10ER model. These are from about 1947 to 1953. As old as they are they are still out there being used. 
Next is the Mark 5-500 (green) 1953 to 1960. I have not owned one. Yes there are some of these out there. 
Next is the Mark 5-500 (brown and gold). 1960 to about 1962. I have one of these. A friend gave it to me about 2002. it was his dads and did not work. Well you buy every part of a Mark 5 from Shopsmith. I put $88.00 in it and cut the tubes shorter so it wasn't so wide. Now it is dedicated to disc sanding and belt sanding. This item gets a ton of use at Xmas when my wife and I make gifts for her friends that attend her cookie party.
Next is the good old gray mark 5-500. There are a lot of these out there. I also have one of these built in 1981. I use it as a lathe and to power my scroll saw. It cost me $200.00. Its in great shape. I will most likely upgrade this one to a power pro Mark 7 next year.

Next is the Mark 5-510, This is what I bought new in 1989. This has the larger table and expandable side to side. If you just want a lathe the Mark 5-500 is the one to get. If you want to do more with it look for one of these.

Next is the Mark 5-520, This is a nice machine with all the 510 has and the better fence and scale. This is also to much for using just as a lathe but great for some who wants to wood work in their basement like me. 

Now the top of the line is the Mark 7-520 Power Pro. This has the electronic speed control that gives you full torque from 250 to 10,000 RPMs. If torque and speed matter to you this machine is for you. It is way different from the past machines.
Double tilt, over and under routing and shaping, molding, lathe, sawing, disc sanding and drilling. You can also run your joiner, band saw, belt sander , scroll saw or strip sander on it and all of them with incredible speed control.

Most of all you can make the same things that you make on any other machine on a Shopsmith. It s all up to you.


----------



## Pirate

what ever you do, Don't buy a Shopsmith MK 2
Total pos, made for Montgomery Ward.
I don't think it was made by Shop Smith


----------



## woodchux

Depending on the size of your work area, the direction/tool requirements of MOST of your projects, and your WW experience/knowledge, a Shopsmith multi-purpose machine can definitely be a "love - hate" relationship! If you decide after buying that machine it is NOT for you, you too can always sell it. Uncle had one with all the toys, but never could build anything that could make precise dimensions/fit. Be safe.


----------



## bmarshall9686

I bought a Shopsmith as I have limited space in my shop. Like most of you have said it does do a ton of things, and for the most part it does an ok job. With space being a limiting factor and a hobbyist then a used one is absolutely perfect! If you need incredible accuracy without having to constantly double check it... then get a single use tool. Woodworking is about using the tools at hand to uncover the beauty of wood, not about what tools you used to get there!


----------



## Minnesota Marty

I like to tell the story how I got my "grennie" as i have been told mine is called. I am a small general contractor. I had a customer call me and ask me to come to give an estimate on repairing some items on her deceased fathers home. I usually don't do handy man jobs but this is a good customer and a very nice lady. So, I told her sure. So, we went out looked over the list and I told her a rough price and she agreed to have me do the work. 
Then she asked me to look at something in the basement. There was a 1958 Shopsmith. She asked what it was worth. I told her they go pretty cheap on Craigslist for all the reason mention before here. I told her probably about $150. She looked at me and said if you get it out of her do you want it? This is a good customer. So, I couldn't say no. So my son and I wrestled it out of the basement. 
My plan was to take it home and Craigslist it. It ran nice, this guy that owned it since new had everything for it. That was available at the time. I have used it as a lathe, a drill press (now I own another normal drill press). It is a great disc sander and a very good horizontal boring machine. I use it to bore spindles of stair parts.
Needless to say, I still have it and use it as described


----------



## Toolman50

bmarshall9686 said:


> I bought a Shopsmith as I have limited space in my shop. Like most of you have said it does do a ton of things, and for the most part it does an ok job. With space being a limiting factor and a hobbyist then a used one is absolutely perfect!


The quote above best describes the purchase of a Shopsmith. 
There are many woodworkers who have more talent and projects than space. The Shopsmith makes great use of space.


----------



## TableMaker

Pirate said:


> what ever you do, Don't buy a Shopsmith MK 2
> Total pos, made for Montgomery Ward.
> I don't think it was made by Shop Smith


You are are correct about the Mark 2, made from 1958 to 1960 for Mongomery Ward. These were made by Shopsmith to Mongomery Wards specifications. They were only sold through Montgomery Ward. If you look up the history of these on the Shopsmith site "they were not made to the same quality as a Mark 5".


----------



## PastorPat

*pros and cons*

This thread is several years old. It would be interesting to know if the "origator" decided to buy the ss or not. There was a whole lot ss haters comenting early on. Most of them had never owned or used a ss for any length of time. Some of there critic was valid, some not so much. Ive owned a used MarkV 500(built in1986) for about 3-4 years. I was scanning craigslist for a used bandsaw. I saw the ss listed and went to take a look. My table saw at the time was a very old craftsman and I decided that although the ss 500 tablesaw left a lot to be desired, it was about as useful as the one I had. 90% of the work I do (and I'm guessing that's true for just about everyboby) on a table saw is just straight rips on 3/4" material. I paid around $300 for it. It had all the basic acces. plus the bandsaw.
Since I already had the basic unit it appealed to me to keep my eyes open on craigslist and ebay for the 4" jointer and belt sander. I found those for around $150 each. I had to buy some minor stuff as well and make a small repair so I have around $700 invested. The nice part was that it wasn't all at once but little by little. It has its limitations so i'm not gonna say its the best tool ever made and that everybody needs one. But little by little I have become a fan and the things that I didn't like at first are not such a big deal. I did get a different tablesaw (another craftsman, but better than the last one) so I almost never use the ss as a ts. I still search the adds for Shopsmith upgrades. Right now I am in the process of buying a newer 510. It has all the accessories and is at such a good price that I think I can buy it and then sell my old one for about the same amount. At least that was the pitch I gave my wife. We will see. I just saw another one for sale about 3 hours away- a 'greenie"- that was the first MarkV made back in the late 50's.-for only $100! it says it runs well. That could make a permanent station for the belt/disk sander.


----------



## PA WOODCHUCK

Sorry wrong place and can't figure how to delete.


----------

